# Bits For My Fixed



## stephec (17 Jan 2009)

I need a few bits to complete my fixed bike, and I'm hoping that someone may have something lying in the back of the shed that they could sell me.

All I need are rear sprockets and a pair of aero levers, can anyone help?


----------



## Will1985 (17 Jan 2009)

Aero levers yes. I have 2 Blackwell levers (silver lever blade).


----------



## zimzum42 (17 Jan 2009)

I might have a 14T sprocket if I look hard enough...


----------



## loiner (17 Jan 2009)

I have some sprockets, do you want 1/8 or 3/32


----------



## stephec (17 Jan 2009)

loiner said:


> I have some sprockets, do you want 1/8 or 3/32



3/32 would probably be best to go with the chainset.



Will1985 said:


> Aero levers yes. I have 2 Blackwell levers (silver lever blade).



Could you do me some pictures of them? I can send you my email address via pm if you can.



zimzum42 said:


> I might have a 14T sprocket if I look hard enough...



Bit too small that, I was looking more around the 18 to 19 tooth, but thanks for your reply.


----------



## loiner (21 Jan 2009)

I have 18, 19, 20, & 21 in 3/32 old but ok.

jon


----------



## stephec (21 Jan 2009)

I'd be interested in the 18 and 19, could you do me some photos?

Cheers, Colin


----------



## loiner (22 Jan 2009)

they are fixed sprocket, what do you want photos for?


----------



## bonj2 (22 Jan 2009)

loiner said:


> they are fixed sprocket, what do you want photos for?


you havent' got an 18 in 1/8 that you don't want have you?


----------



## loiner (22 Jan 2009)

Ben_3 said:


> you havent' got an 18 in 1/8 that you don't want have you?


I think I have, i`ll check tomorrow


----------



## loiner (23 Jan 2009)

loiner said:


> I think I have, i`ll check tomorrow



ound one


----------



## stephec (23 Jan 2009)

loiner said:


> they are fixed sprocket, what do you want photos for?




I know they're just screw on cogs but I was wondering what kind of condition they're in?


----------



## Will1985 (23 Jan 2009)

stephec - you've got email


----------

